# Chronic Fatigue Syndrome and pregnancy....



## misslissa

Hi there,

Just wondering if anyone on here has suffered with CFS and if so how did you cope during pregnancy, birth and the early days of motherhood?? 

I have a mild strain but its made me very weak and I worry how pregnancy might affect me.

Currently may be pregnant but too soon to know! 

Thanks,
Mel


----------



## Hazel28

Hi, I don't have CFS but somthing like it. I won't lie it isn't easy but you will get through it. Just try and rest as much as you can. Message me if u want.
xx


----------



## odd_socks

* i dont have it but my dad does (obviously doesnt effect him in pregnancy lol) but as said above plenty of rest and ask for help if u needed it. Have u spoken to ur doctor? x*


----------



## Olivette

Ohh! I was thinking about posting EXACTLY this just this morning! I have a moderate form of M.E./C.F.S, and was also wondering how others have coped through pregnancy/birth/motherhood.

I've been quite lucky as my best friend has M.E and is a lot iller than I am and has a 16 month old now. She coped extremely well through pregnancy and has been coping the past year and things really well. Her tips to me where also lots of rest breaks. She said that when the baby napped, especially early on, she always used those times to nap herself, and managed to keep her energy levels stable. She still keeps her nap breaks even now he's 16 months old.

I too, like was suggested above, am going to ask my GP about it. :) From what I understand though there shouldn't be any complications due to the M.E/C.F.S, just managing the symptoms and not doing too much.

x


----------



## Sherileigh

I have fibromyalgia and have a 19 month old. It's tough sometimes, but of course completely worth it. As others have said you just have to know your limitations and ask for help when you need it! Good luck!


----------



## Olivette

Sherileigh said:


> I have fibromyalgia and have a 19 month old. It's tough sometimes, but of course completely worth it. As others have said you just have to know your limitations and ask for help when you need it! Good luck!

Definitely. It's actually the same as life with M.E pre-pregnancy/baby, knowing your limitations and pushing those boundaries. Also, as *Sherileigh* just said, asking for help I think when it's needed! My life is like that at the moment, not pushing past what I know my body is capable of, and asking for help when it's needed and not feeling ashamed to ask for that help.

x


----------



## misslissa

Hazel28 said:


> Hi, I don't have CFS but somthing like it. I won't lie it isn't easy but you will get through it. Just try and rest as much as you can. Message me if u want.
> xx

Thanks, what is it that you have?


----------



## misslissa

Olivette said:


> Ohh! I was thinking about posting EXACTLY this just this morning! I have a moderate form of M.E./C.F.S, and was also wondering how others have coped through pregnancy/birth/motherhood.
> 
> I've been quite lucky as my best friend has M.E and is a lot iller than I am and has a 16 month old now. She coped extremely well through pregnancy and has been coping the past year and things really well. Her tips to me where also lots of rest breaks. She said that when the baby napped, especially early on, she always used those times to nap herself, and managed to keep her energy levels stable. She still keeps her nap breaks even now he's 16 months old.
> 
> I too, like was suggested above, am going to ask my GP about it. :) From what I understand though there shouldn't be any complications due to the M.E/C.F.S, just managing the symptoms and not doing too much.
> 
> x

Mine is mild too, it was really bad last year but seems a little better recently. My doc actually said you can feel better during pregnancy but its afterwards you have to be careful as you can relapse.


----------



## sophxx

I have it my lo is ten months during the pregnscey I was the wellest I've been due to hormones but the months after were Awful due to the hormone changes I felt so I'll all the time only now am I starting to feel a little better! My baby slept through since 5 weeks so it wasn't that I wasn't getting enough rest I use felt drained and washed out! I was also advised not to breast feed of my m.e doctor due to toxcins in my milk passing to the baby! Pm me with any questions ! X


----------



## misslissa

Q


sophxx said:


> I have it my lo is ten months during the pregnscey I was the wellest I've been due to hormones but the months after were Awful due to the hormone changes I felt so I'll all the time only now am I starting to feel a little better! My baby slept through since 5 weeks so it wasn't that I wasn't getting enough rest I use felt drained and washed out! I was also advised not to breast feed of my m.e doctor due to toxcins in my milk passing to the baby! Pm me with any questions ! X

Hi, that's really interesting about the breast feeding, I hadn't thought about that. So how did you find the birth, I am worried about that.


----------



## Olivette

sophxx said:


> I have it my lo is ten months during the pregnscey I was the wellest I've been due to hormones but the months after were Awful due to the hormone changes I felt so I'll all the time only now am I starting to feel a little better! My baby slept through since 5 weeks so it wasn't that I wasn't getting enough rest I use felt drained and washed out! I was also advised not to breast feed of my m.e doctor due to toxcins in my milk passing to the baby! Pm me with any questions ! X

Im sorry you went through such a rough time post birth, can't have been easy :( Ahhh, strange, I'd not thought anything of breastfeeding, my friend breastfed all the way through, and still does, and has had no problems and has a healthy little boy :O Again, i'll have to ask my gp!


----------



## sophxx

it was fine i did hypno birthing but in the end had a mobile epi as my baby got stuck in my pelvis and broke my tail bone the epi was amazing and the best thing i did i could walk around straight after!

after the birth i felt awful i was weak shakey and just felt rubbish you left on your own with the baby to the midwifes arent very helpful but my oh was aloud on the ward 8 till 10 so eith him or mum were with me and i discharged after 12 hours

the breast feeding is because my consultant says people with m.e are full of toxcins and they lymph system doesnt work properly so the toxcins would be past to the baby i fed my lo on hipp organic as the ingerdents are fab and organic and its really close to breast milk in the end because of my lymphs i never got any milk so couldnt fed lo any way x


----------



## sophxx

Olivette said:


> sophxx said:
> 
> 
> I have it my lo is ten months during the pregnscey I was the wellest I've been due to hormones but the months after were Awful due to the hormone changes I felt so I'll all the time only now am I starting to feel a little better! My baby slept through since 5 weeks so it wasn't that I wasn't getting enough rest I use felt drained and washed out! I was also advised not to breast feed of my m.e doctor due to toxcins in my milk passing to the baby! Pm me with any questions ! X
> 
> Im sorry you went through such a rough time post birth, can't have been easy :( Ahhh, strange, I'd not thought anything of breastfeeding, my friend breastfed all the way through, and still does, and has had no problems and has a healthy little boy :O Again, i'll have to ask my gp!Click to expand...

your gp wont know my gp said it was fine until we went to see a private consultant who speaciles in m.e and pregnancey and he explained it all to me and my oh

your friends lo will have had the toxcins passed to him as they are there it will be later in life that it shows he could go on to devolp the same condition or he could be really helathy 

your second breast milk is fine as its clear of tocxins its just the 1st 

the only thing about breastfeeding is it will hold of the relapse as it keeps the hormones levels up x


----------

